# Question about wire fencing



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, we decided to put our buck in his pen and start getting him used to it, especially since he escaped from the main pen 2x yesterday! Once he went through an opening to get into the woods <where the weeds are still green>, and the second time we think he went over the fence as the fence was bent. My husband did fix the fence. We can't have him getting out, and I feel bad cause I know he doesn't mean any harm, he just wants to eat the good stuff. 
We do give them turnout in the woods every day, so it's not like he doesn't get any...

In his pen on the outsides we have regular field wire fencing, he can climb on this. But on the inside seperating him from the rest of the big pen, is the smaller gage fencing, so he can't really get his feet on it to climb.

We want to put wire across the top of the field fencing to keep him from climbing.

He's a boer buck, always has a thick coat, so we were thinking a little bit of barbed wire, and run a few strands so he can't get his head under it and get caught, nor above it.

Any other ideas that could work better? We would do wood planks, but just don't have the extra $$ for that right now, we have too many other projects we need to get done.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Do NOT use barbwire. It will caust you a lot in the long runwith the vet bills. Have you tried electric fence on the top? It will only take him a time or two to get shocked and he will not do it again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Lori ....don't use barb wire....I also agree... to get a hotline put up...top ...middle and bottom.....make sure.... it has alot of zap to it ...the buck will learn to stay off of it.... quickly :wink: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks. Hot wire isn't going to happen any time soon  We have to finish our shelters, make some big hay racks, before we could go through the big expense of putting up electric fencing. There is no power back that way, and we can't put any lights or anything in our mini barn until we get it finished.

My husband wants to run some kind of wire along the top of the fence for now until we can do something better.

I feel so bad for the big boy, he's such a good boy, really. He'll still get to come out of the pen every day to go browse with the girls in the woods, and when we are out with them, we'll let him out. Biggest reason we are doing this is because soon does will start kidding, and we don't want him hurting the kids.
Also, being a buck he refuses to let some goats into the shelter, especially the whether my husband bought for meat. Last night, everyone was inside the stall sleeping together, quiet and peaceful, nobody getting left outside <and they won't go sleep away from the herd>.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you have any extra fencing...add another width to the top of his fence...sometimes even going up another foot or two is enough to keep them in...and since I'm in a sassy mood tonite, really put the food to him so his butt gets so heavy he can't climb :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

liz said:


> If you have any extra fencing...add another width to the top of his fence...sometimes even going up another foot or two is enough to keep them in...and since I'm in a sassy mood tonite, really put the food to him so his butt gets so heavy he can't climb :greengrin:


LOL!!!!! Now there's an idea! :laugh:

We don't have any extra fence, but we'll get it figured out. I think my husband may actually buy a roll of fencing soon.
He didn't try to climb on it today as much as he was just trying to stand on his hind legs against the trees....ya have to feel bad when they work and work soooo hard for that one leaf that their tongue can touch...but their teeth can't grip... :GAAH:


----------

